# Anyone know what parkour is?



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys I wanted to share with you my latest video although it's not slingshot related. I do a sport called parkour which is basically urban obstacle training. Enjoy!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very cool !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... cool... after watching this I feel 20 year younger


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Ladies and gentleman...your next American Ninja Warrior!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

TSM said:


> Ladies and gentleman...your next American Ninja Warrior!


That's exactly what I was thinking as I watched this.

JD....you have huge potential...train hard, stay safe and healthy and we will be watching you on ANW in the future!!

Todd


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Did that back in the 90s drill instructors called it pt


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ha wow! Thanks for the responses guys! Sadly to be on ANW you have to be 21. Only 6 more years to go! BTW I just turned 15 on Monday the 29th just thought you should know . This is my absolutely favorite thing to do (along with slingshots and blacksmithing and flying ). Speaking of blacksmithing I've been working really hard making tongs and bottle openers and crosses and all sorts of stuff and I'm finally getting around to putting up the videos so the next couple of weeks of videos will be dedicated to that! Thanks Josh


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Can't wait to see I like your videos they are pretty cool.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing your videos. I need to show a couple of my nephews your videos to prove to them there is more to life than video games.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks Tag and Ghost! Do they play minecraft? I play more then I should I'm actually playing right now  but I should really get up and get some work done  But hey it's Saturday you got to relax sometime I guess .


----------

